# 7 deadly sins versus the 10 commandments



## Pergamum (Jul 16, 2015)

Reading through late medieval Catholic materials versus the Reformed catechisms, it appears that many of the Catholics divided sins using the framework of the 7 deadly sins whereas the Reformers listed the prohibitions and positive duties demanded by each of the 10 commandments. 

Is that a fair summary?

Do many Protestants write about the 7 deadly sins? How did this framework spring up? Was it peculiarly Catholic (7 sacraments....7 deadly sins, etc)?


----------



## py3ak (Jul 17, 2015)

Obviously the framework is closely allied to the distinction between mortal and venial sins, for which there is only limited appreciation among the Reformed. Therefore it was inevitable that our approach would be a little different.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is an interesting article: http://worship.calvin.edu/resources/resource-library/seven-deadly-sins-time-for-churches-to-reclaim-the-tradition/



> In Glittering Vices DeYoung briefly traces the vices and virtues tradition from Jewish wisdom and Greek ethics to the Reformation, after which it fell off the moral map for Protestants wary of works righteousness.



So the article says that this framework of Seven Deadly Sins fell out of use due to fears of works-righteousness. 

Also the traditional list of...

Pride 
Envy 
Anger 
Sloth 
Greed 
Gluttony 
Lust 

This list nowhere contains sins of false-belief or worship. Idolatry, taking the Lord's name in vain, not honoring your parents, and breaking the Sabbath are nowhere included. Are these vices on the list supposed to be "personal sins" rather than ALL sins. Whereas the Ten Commandments seem to contain ALL sins within them, this seems an incomplete list.


----------

